# Who wants a free boat-full of Gas?



## Rather-B-Fishing (Aug 20, 2009)

My brother is coming in from out of town this weekend and I want to put him on some *Reds, Trout, or Flounder*. Looking for someone with a dependable boat to go fishing Saturday Morning. *Trinity Bay / Jacks Pocket Area*. I live in Baytown. I have my own gear and am *willing to pay all fuel. *

Please PM

Thanks,
:texasflag


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

do you want to go offshore?


----------

